# Dinosaurs, Motorcycle, Airplane, Parachutes,3D Glasses, Deserts and Bowling



## RianFlynn (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey new friends,

I have decided to join a new photo forum and this seems to be a nice fit. Here is some of my recent work   I look forward to meeting you all!

Rian


----------



## craig (Feb 26, 2009)

Strong style, but it is becoming very commonplace. Look at how you can separate yourself from the pack.

Love & Bass


----------



## RianFlynn (Feb 26, 2009)

i may be new to this forum, but not new to this style...

In fact I'm one of the first few to start this style. (little krunk from going out with some friends tonight, but its true)

-rian


----------



## pez (Feb 26, 2009)

Great stuff! I love #2. :thumbup:


----------



## joeymas (Feb 26, 2009)

craig said:


> Strong style, but it is becoming very commonplace. Look at how you can separate yourself from the pack.
> 
> Love & Bass


 
I have to agree. The best way to photoshop is to make the photo look un-photoshopped. If this was not a photography forum I would be saying WOW. We all have this power, just not enough time to use it.

It is good art, but I do not see enough "photography" to make the call.


----------



## bjorkfiend (Feb 26, 2009)

...


----------



## joeymas (Feb 26, 2009)

I know what you are saying B, I just feel this person is a great "Graphic Artist" and the art is misplaced.


----------



## RianFlynn (Feb 26, 2009)

hahah this is funny! With the exception of  the dinosaur shot, these are all regular photographs. Its funny how some lighting tricks convert you from a photographer to a "graphic artist" 

here is a before after: 


Zero photoshop:






"graphic artist": haha


----------



## RianFlynn (Feb 26, 2009)

joeymas said:


> I have to agree. The best way to photoshop is to make the photo look un-photoshopped. If this was not a photography forum I would be saying WOW. We all have this power, just not enough time to use it.
> 
> It is good art, but I do not see enough "photography" to make the call.



not sure what your seeing. the two shots at the bottom have almost 0 photoshop.  

I'm calling you out. you can't get this look because you think its photoshop. In reality, this is unnatural looking lighting. rear, rim, key, fill and ring 

Rian


----------



## RianFlynn (Feb 26, 2009)

bjorkfiend said:


> I am astonished by the lack of positivity in this thread.  My post count is, apparently, too low to get the "TPF is full, scare away all new members" memos.  I can't imagine the OP's creativity is so incredibly suspect as to warrant completely disregarding his obviously quality work.
> 
> These photos are great Rian.  Keep it up!  I imagine Ansel Adams would have found it difficult to impress some of the folks around here.



Thanks for standing up for me b!


----------



## Kondro86 (Feb 26, 2009)

2 and 3 are awesome, those are my favorites. But, the bowling one takes the cake for me. I like this style, keep em' coming i wanna see more.  -Danny


----------



## keybq (Feb 26, 2009)

i really liked the first sunglasses one.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 26, 2009)

bjorkfiend said:


> My post count is, apparently, too low to get the "TPF is full, scare away all new members" memos.


You don't get those?  ...I thought they went out to everyone.



RianFlynn said:


> here is a before after:


I think this would be more useful if it was a photo that was in your original post.






My favorite is #5 (dunes) - love it.


----------



## craig (Feb 26, 2009)

RianFlynn said:


> i may be new to this forum, but not new to this style...
> 
> In fact I'm one of the first few to start this style. (little krunk from going out with some friends tonight, but its true)
> 
> -rian




Cool then stick with it. Just throwing my personal opinion out there. 

)'(


----------



## craig (Feb 26, 2009)

bjorkfiend said:


> I am astonished by the lack of positivity in this thread.  My post count is, apparently, too low to get the "TPF is full, scare away all new members" memos.  I can't imagine the OP's creativity is so incredibly suspect as to warrant completely disregarding his obviously quality work.
> 
> These photos are great Rian.  Keep it up!  I imagine Ansel Adams would have found it difficult to impress some of the folks around here.



Hey now. Your thoughts are not based on fact. Member post count has nothing to do with anything. TPF has a diverse array of members. We all freely voice our opinions. Some say "great" some say "re think it". We are all here to discuss photography. Not pat each other on the back. That is why TPF is so successful. 

PM me if you want to discuss Adams work. 

)'(


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 27, 2009)

bjorkfiend said:


> I am astonished by the lack of positivity in this thread. My post count is, apparently, too low to get the "TPF is full, scare away all new members" memos. I can't imagine the OP's creativity is so incredibly suspect as to warrant completely disregarding his obviously quality work.
> 
> These photos are great Rian. Keep it up! I imagine Ansel Adams would have found it difficult to impress some of the folks around here.


 
i am in agreement here.
perhaps that makes me less of a photographer, but i enjoy the PP as much as i do the photography.
i think these images are great, and look forward to seeing more from this poster.

:thumbup:


----------



## RianFlynn (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey!

ok here is another original from the first post 

before post:







after photoshop:


----------



## Roger (Feb 27, 2009)

Top quality work going on here....I find the comment on this being 'commonplace' interesting, in that most photography is commonplace. This is obviously professional quality work, it really just comes down to whether you like the style or not.....I like it.


----------



## muuris (Feb 27, 2009)

I like it, actually, I love it! 

To create a good picture, there must be something great in raw picture, not just in photoshopping. I mean, that to have a pics like that, you need to know how to take photos. 

I think you are a great photographer, artist, what ever. You can be proud about it! 

I'm looking forward to see more pictures from you.


----------



## RianFlynn (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Muuris


----------



## bjorkfiend (Feb 28, 2009)

...


----------



## nymtber (Mar 2, 2009)

While its great photoshoping...

It doesnt show Photography skill. Photoshopping the hell out of something isnt what most of us here call photography. 

We need a "Photoshopped to hell" forum in here  That would take care of people jumping on these posts

oh, and the bowling one definitely isnt real people or a photograph...way to fake looking.


----------



## eyeye (Mar 2, 2009)

fun photos.  I like the bowling one alot too


----------



## craig (Mar 2, 2009)

nymtber said:


> While its great photoshoping...
> 
> It doesnt show Photography skill. Photoshopping the hell out of something isnt what most of us here call photography.
> 
> ...




Ok so now this thread has taken a turn for the worse. Although I am not a fan of the style; I believe there is a huge amount of skill involved with these images.

Love & Bass


----------



## RianFlynn (Mar 2, 2009)

nymtber said:


> While its great photoshoping...
> 
> It doesnt show Photography skill. Photoshopping the hell out of something isnt what most of us here call photography.
> 
> ...



no man its just a lot of lighting. youre kind of a dick haha

look again;

before:






after:


----------



## soul.glo (Mar 3, 2009)

You've got some sick pp skills.  It's really nice to see a different creative style that steers completely clear of the norm.  Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## blash (Mar 3, 2009)

For your style, it's really nice work. However, I'm not a fan of huge Photoshop jobs, it feels like someone's trying to make up for lack of skill in the field with flashy colors. Looking at your pre-PS photos, I can see you have interesting ideas about composure and perspective, but need help on lighting. Attempting to use PS to correct lighting isn't the same as getting it right in the first place.


----------



## Wyjid (Mar 3, 2009)

blash said:


> For your style, it's really nice work. However, I'm not a fan of huge Photoshop jobs, it feels like someone's trying to make up for lack of skill in the field with flashy colors. Looking at your pre-PS photos, I can see you have interesting ideas about composure and perspective, but need help on lighting. Attempting to use PS to correct lighting isn't the same as getting it right in the first place.


 


please! as far as fixing lighting goes in this shot, all that was done (as far as major corrections go) was to light the back hallway and upper balcony. while this could have been done in the initial shoot, it hardly seems worth the effort for what are not main elements. the subject lighting is fantastic, and i think a couple of fake background lights can be forgiven. the lighting on the unprocessed exposure (as well as the overall look of the image) is heads above most of what get's posted here even after processing. great work, and please post more before and after suff, I love to see and figure out the setups.


----------



## RianFlynn (Mar 3, 2009)

blash said:


> For your style, it's really nice work. However, I'm not a fan of huge Photoshop jobs, it feels like someone's trying to make up for lack of skill in the field with flashy colors. Looking at your pre-PS photos, I can see you have interesting ideas about composure and perspective, but need help on lighting. Attempting to use PS to correct lighting isn't the same as getting it right in the first place.




Yeah man thank you. I'm not really sure what you think i "corrected" lighting wise with photoshop. i lit the subject exactly the way i wanted, then I had him walk out and i took a background plate. PS was really hardly used other then adding in the light background. 

Rian


----------



## Wyjid (Mar 4, 2009)

now that i look at it though (cause i can't stop staring) the tag that's hanging in front of his shoe is a bit annoying. you might be able to cut that out.


----------



## rmh159 (Mar 4, 2009)

Personally I love the shots and find it a little strange that these obviously high quality shots are receiving so much criticism.  There's definitely some Photoshop-phobes on this forum that dismiss anything that's not easily digested by traditional standards as being "Photoshopped".

Awesome shots.


----------



## nymtber (Mar 5, 2009)

RianFlynn said:


> no man its just a lot of lighting. youre kind of a dick haha
> 
> look again;
> 
> ...



your language has just earned you a nice spot on my ignore list. Have a great time hanging out alone there.


----------



## robkelly (Mar 5, 2009)

Personally, I love these shots.
While there has to be an interesting subject/composition to begin with, I see absolutely no problem with tweaking the pics afterwards.
Photoshop is as much a part of photography for me as taking the photo in the first place, but maybe that's because I've just started on my photography adventure.

At the end of the day, isn't all art subjective anyway?


----------



## RianFlynn (Mar 5, 2009)

nymtber said:


> your language has just earned you a nice spot on my ignore list. Have a great time hanging out alone there.



*trembles*

hahaha
rian


----------



## dab_20 (Mar 5, 2009)

I actually really like your style. I think you do have a uniqueness in your work that you don't see very much. And as for too much Photoshop, I was taught that the key to excellent photographs is one part taking the picture, one part Photoshop. That's the great thing about the 21st century. To each there own I suppose. That's just my opinion. Of course, I have no photoshop skills whatsoever, so it is neat to see what other people can do with their photos.

If other people's comments bother you, just explain your intent. Your not going to change their opinions, so just ignore it if you don't like it. Keeps things peaceful. It's just their opinion. It's getting a bit rude here, so let's just agree to disagree.  

Great work, I'd love to see more. Keep on shooting.


----------



## goose (Mar 5, 2009)

LOVE the "style". keep it up and be sure to share more of your work!



-Mike


----------



## netriaus (Mar 5, 2009)

I, personally, love these! I really find the posts showing your before/after really fascinating. I'd like to see more of those, as well as more of your finished work.

I don't understand the harsh criticism you're getting here with these. Even your before photos that show no photoshopping are excellent and show that you've got skillz (yes, with a z).  

Your finished products are great, too, and I don't think they're so 'shopped that they fall into the "digital media/graphic design" category, or whatever.

Great work, man... I wish I could crawl into your brain and steal your photo skills... if only it were that easy, eh?


----------



## dhilberg (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of major PP work. Although I have to applaud your Photoshop skills! I like number 5 as it seems the least manipulated.

I have a question though. What grown man bowls with a 10 lb. bowling ball?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 6, 2009)

nymtber said:


> your language has just earned you a nice spot on my ignore list. Have a great time hanging out alone there.


 
:lmao:

people are funny. you came off pretty harsh in your first post, and did come off like a dick (i guess i'll join rian on your evil ignore list.)

i took a look at your photostream, and i really think you should pull back and not be too critical of photos...especially photos like rians that take creative thoughts and a lot of skill.

now im the dick. ignore me.


----------



## Vaporous (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome work................finally I'm not bored with the same ol' redundancy of the people section!

Seems like when some excellent work comes along people nit pick but then applaud on others work thats so-so (no one in particular I'm making a general observation-no one personally). One thing I've noticed about the forum- there is a little of a political undertone and popularity contest.

This is the digital age I love photoshop combined with photography. Call it what you want folks but this is pro quality work and very well executed. 

I'm interested! You have a new fan RianFlynn Great work!


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow.

Great work. I cannot believe the negative comments! I think it's great, even if they are PP'd. (You did say that they are "hardly Photoshopped", but I am not too sure... since the black and white checkerboards are seemingly shopped!)

However, that is regardless. You've created some great work, presumably for clients who were happy with it. 

You did mention that the last two were hardly processed at all, and I think it shows since these are the weakest two of the batch. The last one, especially, is not really calling out to me. The highlights are too blown, and the false vignetting (something I am guilty of myself) is a little much.

Either way, post some more! I want to see MORE


----------



## adamwilliamking (Mar 6, 2009)

nymtber said:


> your language has just earned you a nice spot on my ignore list. Have a great time hanging out alone there.


 
you are a dick, and you seem to know little of the subject, yet still commenting on it. 

these shots are far beyond 90 percent of the work that gets posted here.


----------



## crazycreature11 (Mar 6, 2009)

i like your work ... it seems that you are not a newbie at all ... welcome to the forum


----------



## Wyjid (Mar 6, 2009)

out of curiosity did anyone notice that the guy is comitting an obvious toe fault in the bowling one? "NO STRIKE FOR YOU!!!"


----------



## Stanger (Mar 7, 2009)

Great job, man. Is that Lupe Fiasco? If so, that's awesome. One of my favorite artists.


----------



## zemlin (Mar 8, 2009)

I like the shots, but by the time I got to #4 I thought "this guy only has one lighting style - at least on the close-up shots".  #6 confirmed that thought.

The bowling shot is great, but I'd like to see more variety.


----------



## Wyjid (Mar 8, 2009)

zemlin said:


> "this guy only has one lighting style
> The bowling shot is great, but I'd like to see more variety.


 

Fair enough, but this is only his first post. and also, it's good to see someone who specializes, what's wrong with perfecting a technique/style? that takes devotion and time, that's what makes an expert, devotion to a dicipline. van gough may not have been a renound cubist, but he was a damn fine impressionist.


----------



## zemlin (Mar 8, 2009)

Wyjid said:


> Fair enough, but this is only his first post. and also, it's good to see someone who specializes, what's wrong with perfecting a technique/style? that takes devotion and time, that's what makes an expert, devotion to a dicipline. van gough may not have been a renound cubist, but he was a damn fine impressionist.


I'm sure there are plenty of photographers who make a fine living working with a single style that sells.  So far, photography hasn't  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]made me a dime, so who am I to talk.


----------



## RianFlynn (Mar 8, 2009)

zemlin said:


> I like the shots, but by the time I got to #4 I thought "this guy only has one lighting style - at least on the close-up shots".  #6 confirmed that thought.
> 
> The bowling shot is great, but I'd like to see more variety.



Yeah can see that! i have been trying to get the rim and rear lighting thing down. Lately i have been thinking about my key light a lot more, but I am always the most happy with the 3d look that can come from rim lights ya know?  

I'm sure i'll grow out of it. but impossibly unnatural lighting is fun

Rian


----------



## Wyjid (Mar 9, 2009)

zemlin said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of photographers who make a fine living working with a single style that sells. So far, photography hasn't made me a dime, so who am I to talk.


 

haha! i hear ya! im a generalist too, and lacking a distinct style hasn't helped my make it big either!


----------



## dwol (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice shots Rian, love your work . The bowling one is great!


----------



## ValDR (Mar 23, 2009)

Maybe the technique is well-known, but the creativity is something personal, not something you learn. This images are well done, I like them all. 

Some are funny, like the second one; some are more emotional like 5.

Congratulations !!!


----------



## RianFlynn (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks valDR! I'm really proud of what I do and i see a lot of people try to get the look using techniques like HDR or plugins, but nothing beats good lighting rig!


----------



## wagaboo (Apr 24, 2009)

bjorkfiend said:


> I am astonished by the lack of positivity in this thread.  My post count is, apparently, too low to get the "TPF is full, scare away all new members" memos.  I can't imagine the OP's creativity is so incredibly suspect as to warrant completely disregarding his obviously quality work.
> 
> These photos are great Rian.  Keep it up!  I imagine Ansel Adams would have found it difficult to impress some of the folks around here.


I agree 100000%


----------

